# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ >  Երեք պատմություն. Mephistopheles, Chuk, ivy

## ivy

Մեկնարկում է նոր ստեղծագործական նախագիծ՝ համատեղ պատմվածքների շրջանակներում: 
Մտահղացմանը կարող եք ծանոթանալ այստեղ:

Առաջին հատվածը գրում է Մեֆը, այնուհետև՝ Չուկը, վերջում էլ՝ ես  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (24.12.2014), Mephistopheles (24.12.2014), Sambitbaba (24.12.2014), Աթեիստ (24.12.2014), Արէա (24.12.2014), Հայկօ (24.12.2014), Նիկեա (24.12.2014), Վոլտերա (28.12.2014), Տրիբուն (24.12.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

…արի սենց ասեմ, գեղասահքն իմ ամենասիրած սպորտը չի, ավելին, դա իմ համար նույնիսկ սպորտ չի… սուսերով պարն ավելի սպորտ ա իմ համար քան գեղասահքը, բայց քույրս որ նայում էր ստիպված ես էլ էի նայում ու իմ ամենասիրած մասն էն էր, որ աղջիկները հետևանց սահում էին ու քամին փեշերը բարձրացնելով ի ցույց էր դնում աշխարհին նրանց հետույքները… not a bad deal… այ հենց էդ աղջիկներից մեկն էլ մեր դպրոցում էր սովորում, մեր զուգահեռ դասարանից… ու որ ասում եմ զուգահեռ, ամեն իմաստով, երբեք մեր ճամփաները չէր հատվել և նա իմ գոյության մասին հաստատ չգիտեր. ինքն ինչ որ սիրավեպի մեջ էր մեր դասարանի Արմենի հետ ու ամողջ օրը գնում-գալիս, հուզվում-լացում խռովում-հաշտվում և այլն… ես էլ աղոտ պատկերացում ունեի էդ ամենի մասին, իրանք իմ ռադարի վրա մի երկու անգամ են երևացել… վերջն իրարից հեռացան… 

Սեպտեմբենրի մեկից զուգահեռ դասարանը ցրեցին ու բոլորն եկան մեր դասարան. մեր դասղեկը մտավ դասարան ու ասեց "Լյուդա, դու կնստես Մեֆիստոֆելի կողքը առաջին նստարանին"… պարզվում ա անունը Լյուդա ա եղել. ես նախ մի քիչ շշմեցի տարօրինակ անակնկալից, բայց քանի որ իմ ուղեղը շատ արագ ա աշխատում, մի անգամից սկսեցի "պլաններ" կազմել… դե… Լյուդան, "գեղասահորդուհի", ամեն ինչը տեղը, 45 րոպե օրական մինիմում պտի կողքս նստի… մի "բան" հաստատ կարա լինի… էս իմ առաջին ռեակցիան էր… 

Առաջին օվանից հասկացա որ էդ "մի բանը" պտի սպասի, կամ էլ կարա ընդհանրապես չլինի, որովհետև, "վիձիծե լի", Մեֆը հայտնաբերեց որ իրա մեջ մի հատ մեխանիզմ կա որի մասին ինքը չգիտեր… էդ մեխանիզմը որ սկսում ա աշխատել, էն մյուս "մեխանիզմը" երկրորդ պլան ա ընկնում՝ էն մեխանիզմը որը սովորաբար միանում ա երբ որ սիրուն աղջիկը նստում ա տղայի մոտ… ուրեմն էս մեխանիզմը երբ աշխատում ա, ուզում ես ամեն ինչ իմանալ էդ մարդու մասին ու որ ասում եմ ամեն ինչ նկատի ումեն ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ… շատ անհարմար բան ա դա, բայց էդ մեխանիզմն էդ ժամանակ ավելի լավ էր աշխատում քան էն "պլանների մեխանիզմը". և ես անցա գործի… քանի որ իրան լավ չէի ճանաչում ասի մի քիչ հեռվից սկսեմ. 

…"Լյուդա, էդ Արմենի հետ էդ ի՞նչ սիրավեպ էր…" (էս իմ ամենահեռուն էր)… ու աչքերի մեջ եմ նայում, միամիտ շունիկի պես… ու կարծես ցավոտ տեղին կպա (ինչպիսի անակնկալ) 

Լյուդան սկսեց բացվել, վերապրել, հուզվել, բարկանալ… փորձում էր ինձ հավատացնել… պարզվեց արանքում եղել ա մի երրորդ մարդ որը խոսք ա տարել բերել ու էդ մարդն եղել ա իմ մոտ ընկերների շարջապատից… հետահքրքիրն էն էր որ ես կարծես էդ ամեն ինչը գիտեի կամ հեշտությամբ կռահում էի և իմ ուշադրությունը հիմնականում կենտրոնացած էր թե նա ինչ բառեր էր օգտագործում պատմությունը պատմելու համար… դրանք ավելի շատ բան էին ինձ ասում նրա մասին քան բուն պատմությունը…  ի դեպ ասեմ, ես բավականին լավ էի "լսում" քանի որ պատմությունն անընդհատ ճյուղավորվում էր, նոր շերտեր ու կերպարներ էին հայտնվում և իմ ինտիմ հարցերը նրան ավելի էին ոգևորում, իսկ ես ավելի համարձակ էի դառնում…

… և իհարկե իմ ամբողջ ուշադրնությունը նրա մարմինն էր… առաջին անգամ մի թիզ հեռավորության վրա գեղասահորդուհի ա նստած կողքս, եթե ձեռքս անզգույշ շարժեի, կպնելու էի նրան… սկաները գիտեք ինչ ա, չէ՞, այ տենց սկան էի անում, ամեն ինչ… հոտը, շունչը (մոտ էր նստած ու ձեռքը քանի որ բերանին էր դրել որ չերևա որ խոսմում ա, օդն ուղիղ դեմքիս էր հպվում…), ոտքերը, իրանը, շորերը (կարճ էր հագնում ու որ նստում էր ազդրերը երևում էին… ավելի շատ) , դեմքը, պարանոցը… ինչ օծանելիք ա օգտագործում, ինչ ա վզից կախում, մազերն ինչ ուղղությամբ ա սանրում, շուրթերին ինչ ա քսում (իրան շատ էր սազում)… շնչելուց ոնց ա մարմինը շարժվում, դեմքի միմիկան… ու էդ ամեն ինչը համեմված խոսքերի տարափով… փորձում եմ ուղեղիս մեջ կառուցել Լյուդային…

մեկ էլ… Լյուդան… 

-Մե՞ֆ… Մե՛ֆ…

----------

Alphaone (25.12.2014), armen9494 (07.07.2015), boooooooom (25.12.2014), CactuSoul (30.12.2014), Chuk (25.12.2014), ivy (25.12.2014), John (25.12.2014), laro (25.12.2014), Mr. Annoying (08.08.2017), Peace (06.01.2015), Sambitbaba (25.12.2014), The silent river (30.12.2014), Աթեիստ (25.12.2014), Արամ (25.12.2014), Արէա (25.12.2014), Լեո (29.12.2014), մարդագայլուկ (25.12.2014), մարիօ (25.12.2014), Մուշու (28.12.2014), Նիկեա (25.12.2014), Վոլտերա (28.12.2014), Տրիբուն (25.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Գոհարի հետ իմ «սիրավեպը» սկսվել էր առաջին ձյան օրը: Սիրավեպ, չէ մի չէ: Էդպես Մեֆն էր ասում ու բոլորը իրան կրկնում ու ինձ ծաղրում էին: Իսկ ամեն ինչ սկսվեց նրանից, որ ամբողջ դասարանով իջանք ձնագնդի խաղալու: Մեր էն տարիքն էր, որ ամբողջ օրը մենակ սեռական կյանքի մասին էինք մտածում, բայց դեռ դրա մասին բացարձակ բան չգիտեինք: Ու տղերքը իրանց հետաքրքրությունը բավարարելու համար նշան էին բռնում ու խփում Գոհարի ոտքերի արանքը. Գոհարը տրիկոյով էր: Ու տղերքի մեջից մենակ ես էի, որ հերիք չի նույնը չէի անում, դեռ մի բան էլ տղերքին սաստում էի, վերջում էլ Գոհարի ձեռից վերցրի ու փախցրի ֆուտբոլի դաշտից, որտեղ որ ձնագնդի էինք խաղում: Վերջ, էդ էր ու էդ, բոլորը որոշեցին, որ ես Գոհարին սիրում եմ: Իսկ երբ նույն օրը Գոհարը դասղեկին խնդրեց ու եկավ կողքս նստեց, բոլորը որոշեցին, որ Գոհարն էլ ես եմ սկսում: Մեֆն էլ կանգնեց, ու ամբողջ դասարանի մոտ ասաց.

- Գոհարի ու Չուկի մոտ սիրավեպ ա, էլ ոչ մեկդ Գոհարին չնեղացնի:

Ու էդպես չորս տարի ես ու Գոհարը նստեցինք նույն նստարանին ու չորս տարվա մեջ իրար հետ երևի հենց չորս անգամ էլ խոսեցինք: Խոսելն էլ ո՞րն է, երբ չէի լսում, դասատուն ինչ է ասում, խնդրում էի, որ Գոհարը կրկնի:

Էդ ամբողջ ընթացքում ես շարունակում էի սիրել մեր կողքի դասարանի սիրուն Լյուդային, երազում տեսնել նրա հետույքը, որը երբեմն բացվում էր ու երևում իր կարճ շրջազգեստի տակից, ու արդեն որերորդ անգամ պատկերացնում էի, թե ոնց եմ իր փոխարեն մաքրում շրթունքին մնացած կաթը... Հա, էդ մասին չէի պատմել: Արմենը գիտեր, որ մանկուց ճանաչում էի Լյուդային ու խնդրել էր, որ իրենց ծանոթացնեմ: Ու տենց ակամա դարձել էի խոսք տանող-բերող: Ոչ էն էր Արմենին խոստովանեի, որ ես էլ եմ Լյուդային սիրում, էչ էն էր, իրանց նորմալ ծանոթացնեի: Դրա համար չնայած վերջը ծանոթացրի, բայց ամեն ինչ անում էի, որ Լյուդան Արմենին չսիրի: Ու էդպես հերթական անգամ երբ Լյուդային ճանապարհում էի տուն ու ընթացքում Արմենից լավ բաներ պատմում՝ շաղկապված վատ բաների հետ, հանկարծ նայեցի ու Լյուդայի շուրթերին տեսա խմելուց հետո քսված կաթը: 

- Շուրթիդ կաթ ա մնացել, - տեղեկացրի:
- Հա՞, - ասեց ու լեզվով մաքրեց կաթը: 

Երևի ում էլ պատմեի, ինձ գժի կամ ապուշի տեղ կդներ: Բայց էդ տեսարանը դրանից դեռ տասնյակ տարիներ հետո մնացել էին իմ հուշերում՝ որպես ամենասիրունն ու ամենահրապուրիչը, ու ես բազում ու բազում անգամներ երազում էի դա նորից տեսնել կամ էլ ինքս մաքրել այդ կաթը:

Իմ ու Գոհարի սիրավեպն ավարտվեց, երբ կողքի դասարանը ցրվեց ու միացվեց մերին: Այդ ժամանակ ես արդեն գիտեի, որ Արմենն ու Լյուդան էլ իրար հետ չեն, իսկ Արմենի պատմածների մեծ մասն էլ իր հորինածներն էին: Այդ օրը որոշեցի վերջապես կտրել իմ ու Գոհարի «կապը», գնացի նստեցի առանձին նստարանի, հուսալով ու երազելով, որ շուտով, մի քանի րոպեից Լյուդային կնստեցնեն իմ կողքը: Ու իմ էդ երազանքներով տարված նույնիսկ ուշադրություն չէի դարձնում, որ Գոհարը, չգիտես ինչի, նստած տեղը լաց էր լինում, դեմքը փորձելով թաքցնել ձեռքի ափերի մեջ:

Դասղեկն առաջինը Լյուդային նստեցրեց ու... Մեֆի կողքը: Ու մինչ ես փորձում էի հասկանալ, թե դա ոնց եղավ, մինչ փորձում էի իմ կառուցած հեքիաթից կտրվել ու վերադառնալ իրականություն, դասղեկը բոլորին նստեցնելով հասել էր Արսենին ու ամբողջ դասարանում մնացել էր միայն իմ կողքի ազատ տեղը:

- Արտակ, դեմ չե՞ս, որ Արսենը կողքդ նստի, - հարցրեց դասղեկը:

«Իհարկե դեմ եմ», - պատրաստավում էի բացականչել, երբ նայեցի ու տեսա ինձ նայող տասնյակ վախվորած ու խղճահարված աչքերը ու դրանց մեջ՝ Լյուդայինը: «Կարելի է հերոսանալ», - մտածեցի: 

Արսենի կողքը նստելը ո՞րն է, բոլոր աշակերտները աշխատում էին շրջանցել խուլիգանի համբավ ձեռք բերած տղային: Բայց ավելի շատ իրանից հեռու էին մնում վրայից փչող շան... կներեք, պարզապես չիշիկի պատճառով: Արսենի կողքին նստելը տհաճագույն անակնկալ էր լինելու, բայց աղջիկները կմտածեն, որ ես իսկական տղամարդ եմ, եթե էդ ծանր հարվածին դիմացել եմ: Այ էդպիսի հիմարագույն, ռոմանտիկ մտածմունքների մի ամբողջ շղթա անցավ ուղեղովս, երբ լսեցի իմ իսկ բարձրաձայն խոսքը.

- Իհարկե, ի՞նչ ա եղել որ:

Ու դրանից հետո ես ամեն օր դասարանում տառապում էի, շնչելով Արսից փչող գոզահոտը, իսկ ընդմիջումներին մենակ մի տեղ նստում, որտև բոլորը վախենում էին, որ հիմա ինձ էլ է էդ հոտը կպել: 

Էդպես մի օր ընդմիջմանը մենակ ու տխուր նստած էի, մեկ էլ... Լյուդան...

- Չու՞կ... Չու՛կ...

----------

armen9494 (07.07.2015), boooooooom (28.12.2014), ivy (28.12.2014), John (29.12.2014), laro (29.12.2014), Mephistopheles (29.12.2014), Mr. Annoying (08.08.2017), Peace (06.01.2015), Sambitbaba (28.12.2014), Արամ (28.12.2014), Արէա (28.12.2014), Լեո (29.12.2014), մարիօ (29.12.2014), Մուշու (28.12.2014), Նիկեա (28.12.2014), Ռեյ սամա (29.12.2014), Վոլտերա (28.12.2014), Տրիբուն (28.12.2014)

----------


## ivy

-Մե՞ֆ... Չո՞ւկ... 
-Արմե՞ն...

Մի դասարանում ինձնով տարված երեք տղա: Երեքն էլ իրարից տարբեր. սար ու ձոր: Ու թե ինչ եմ կորցրել ես սարերում կամ առավել ևս՝ ձորերում: Ոնց որ մի ախմախ վիճակախաղում ասորտի կոնֆետների տուփ շահած լինեի: Ոչ էն է ուրախանաս, ոչ էն է դեն նետես:

Բերին նստեցրին հենց էս Մեֆի կողքին: Էլ ուրիշ տեղ չկա՞ր: Էնպես է շնչակտուր վրաս նայում, քիչ է մնում հով անեմ, որ ուշքը չգնա: Մի քիչ մեր քեռի Մուկուչի շանն է հիշեցնում, որ հենց ինձ շրջազգեստով է տեսնում, լեզուն դուրս գցած թռչում է ոտքիս՝ ինքնամոռաց տրվելով անպարկեշտ գալարումներին: Հիմա սա էլ էնպես է ոտքիս նայում. լրիվ էդ քութիկի հայացքն է: Մամաս ինձ ասել է, որ էդպիսի տղաներից հեռու մնամ: Ու ընդհանրապես, սա ավարտական դասարան է. ինձ կենտրոնանալ է պետք ուսման վրա, ոչ թե շունիկներ խաղացնել: 

Բա էն Չուկը: Իբր թե իմ ու Արմենի գործերն էր դասավորում. իրականում ամեն ինչ խառնեց իրար: Փչացրեց թողեց: Կեղտոտ խառնակչի: Հետո միայն հասկացա իրական պատճառը. սրա սրտիկն էլ է ինձ համար բաբախում: «Շրթունքիդ վրա կաթ կա», էլ եսիմ ինչ հեքիաթներ: Գնա գործիդ: Էն մեծ ռոմանտիկ աչքերով կնստի, ժամերով վրաս կնայի՝ խորը հոգոցներ հանելով: Էդքան զգացմունքային տղա ես, գնա Գոհարիկի սրտին տիրություն արա. քրքրվեց էն աչոնը լացելով: Նստել ես էն գոզահոտի կողքին, կարծում ես թե դրանով մի հզոր դեմք ես թվալու: Թո՛ւ:

Իսկ Արմենն էլ էնպիսի դիրք է բռնել, կարծես ինձ ոչ գիտի, ոչ ճանաչում է: Միայն ընկերներն են ականջիս հասցնում, որ լրիվ ձեռքից գնացել է: Ոչ ուտում է, ոչ խմում, իմ սիրուց հալ ու մաշ է լինում: Իսկ ինձ մոտ մի ծպտուն անգամ չի հանում. լուռ է պարտիզանի պես: Դե էդպես ես ուզում, թող էդպես լինի: Սուսուփուս տառապիր, բայց հետն էլ ընթացքում վատ չէր լինի մի քիչ երգեիր ու պարեիր, որ հնդկական կինոն լրիվ ապահովված լիներ:

Թե հենց էս վերջին տարում պիտի ցրեին մեր դասարանն ու ինձ բերեին գցեիր սրանց մոտ: Էնքան էլ տարօրինակ տիպեր են. ամեն երկրորդին անվան փոխարեն մականունով են դիմում: Իսկ ես Լյուդան եմ, ուղղակի Լյուդան: Մի՞թե դա վատ է: Վերջին շարքում մի աղջիկ է նստում: Նայես վրան՝ գորշ մկնիկ: Գզգզված մազերով, թափթված շորերով, անխնամ, անմշակ: Բայց մի մականվանը նայես: Այվի: Թե դու ինչ Այվի. քեզ Դանդուռ ավելի կսազեր: Ամբողջ օրն էլ նստած գիրք է կրծում: Երևի որոշել է պրոֆեսոր դառնալ: Այ վատ չէր լինի սրա կողքին նստել: Հաստատ դասերից չէի շեղվի:

-Ընկե՛ր Չիբուխչյան:
-Ասա, Լյուդա:
-Կարո՞ղ եմ նստել Այվ... ըմմմ... Հռիփսիմեի կողքին:

Ուսուցչի համաձայնական «հա՛»-ն համընկավ Մեֆի ու Չուկի «ա՜հ»-ի հետ: Իսկ Արմենի հոգոցը հավանաբար մտքում էր, որովհետև նա շարունակում էր լռել մեդուզա կուլ տված ջրահարսի պես: Չգիտեմ էլ էդ համեմատությունը ոնց հայտնվեց գլխումս, բայց ինքս իմ ստեղծած պատկերից ահագին ուրախացա: Մեդուզա կուլ տված ջրահարս: Հենց ինքն էր, որ կար:

Այվին գլուխը պոկեց գրքից ու զարմացած նայեց վրաս:
-Դեմ չես, չէ՞,- հարցրեցի ես՝ ուղղելով կարճ փեշերս ու տեղավորվելով նրա կողքին:
-Չէ,- ասաց երջանիկ ժպիտով:
Չէի էլ սպասում, որ պիտի էդպես ուրախանա իմ հարևանությունից: Լավ կլիներ մի քիչ օգներ թելադրությունների ժամանակ: 

Բայց ես ինչ հայտնվեցի նրա կողքին, Այվին լրիվ ձեռքից գնաց: Ոչ դասերին էր հետևում, ոչ պրոֆեսորություն անում: Միայն զմայլված հայացքով վրաս էր նայում: 
Հետո հարցեր էր տալիս իմ մասին: Ես էլ խոսում էի երկար-բարակ: 
Լսո՞ւմ էր որ. վրաս հառված երազկոտ հայացքից բան չէիր հասկանա:
Թե սրան ինչ եղավ:
-Ա՞յվ, Ա՛յվ...

----------

Alphaone (29.12.2014), armen9494 (07.07.2015), boooooooom (30.12.2014), Chuk (30.12.2014), John (29.12.2014), laro (04.01.2015), Mephistopheles (29.12.2014), Mr. Annoying (08.08.2017), Peace (06.01.2015), Sambitbaba (30.12.2014), Աթեիստ (30.12.2014), Արամ (30.12.2014), Արէա (29.12.2014), մարդագայլուկ (30.12.2014), Նիկեա (30.12.2014), Շինարար (30.12.2014), Վոլտերա (29.12.2014), Տրիբուն (31.12.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Օքեեեեեյյյյյյ…՞

----------


## John

Հավանեցի շատ։ Ժպտացրեց։ Շատ հավանեցի։

----------

Chuk (30.12.2014), ivy (30.12.2014), Mephistopheles (29.12.2014), Աթեիստ (30.12.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մեֆին տվել եմ ձեռներդ… դե քրքրեք…

----------

ivy (30.12.2014)

----------


## Արամ

Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ Լյուդաին ուզում ա տենա ))

----------

Chuk (30.12.2014), ivy (30.12.2014), Sambitbaba (30.12.2014), Աթեիստ (30.12.2014), Տրիբուն (31.12.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մենակ ե՞ս եմ, որ Լյուդաին ուզում ա տենա ))


Ապեր… Լյուդան տեսնելու բան էր…

----------


## Արամ

Այվ, Մե՞ֆ-ը ու Չու՞կ-ը տեսանք, բա Մե՛ֆ ու Չու՛կը ու՞ր ա 
Հա մեկ էլ Մեֆի Էռոտիկան ավելի դզեց քան Չուկինը  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (30.12.2014), ivy (30.12.2014), Mr. Annoying (08.08.2017), Sambitbaba (30.12.2014), Աթեիստ (30.12.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

…իրական դեպք ա…իմ հետ ա պատահել…

----------


## Շինարար

Այվի, էսինչ լավ ես դու գրում, դե Չուկն ու Մեֆն էլ, բայց դու... Առանց վերլուծելու, առանց մսսնագիտական բացատրությունների, զուտ զգայական մակարդակի կարծիք համար ներողություն: Գիտեք՝ ես չեմ կարում բացատրեմ, թե խի: Մենակ ասեմ՝ խոսքը պատմության մասին չի նույնիսկ, ասենք՝ ոնց ես զարգացնում և այլն, կարող ա մասնագետները ասեն՝ թույլ պատմություն ա, կամ ուժեղ պատմություն ա, կամ ես չգիտեմ ինչ մասնագիտական գրական տեխնիկա և այլ, որից ես ոչ գլուխ եմ հանում, ոչ էլ անկեղծ ասած սիրում եմ, հենց էդ տեխնիկա ասածը զգում եմ՝ կարդալս էլ չի գալիս. խոսքը էն մասին ա, թե ոնց ես պատմում, ոնց ես կարողանում պատմես, նենց ճիշտ, անարհեստական, իհարկե երազանքների տռուսիկից հետո ամոթ էլ էր այլ բան սպասելը:

----------

CactuSoul (30.12.2014), Chuk (30.12.2014), ivy (30.12.2014), John (30.12.2014), Mephistopheles (30.12.2014), Sambitbaba (30.12.2014), Աթեիստ (30.12.2014), Դատարկություն (30.12.2014), Տրիբուն (31.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

Բրազիլական սերիալ  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

> Հա մեկ էլ Մեֆի Էռոտիկան ավելի դզեց քան Չուկինը


Չուկի էրոտիկան ավելի նուրբ ա, դուք բան չեք հասկանում։
Շուրթիդ վրա կաթ ա մնացել։ Ու թե ոնց ա աղջիկն էդ կաթը մաքրում։ Ինձ տարել էր էդ պատկերը   :Smile:

----------

Chuk (30.12.2014), Աթեիստ (30.12.2014), Մուշու (30.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկի էրոտիկան ավելի նուրբ ա, դուք բան չեք հասկանում։
> Շուրթիդ վրա կաթ ա մնացել։ Ու թե ոնց ա աղջիկն էդ կաթը մաքրում։ Ինձ տարել էր էդ պատկերը


Մեֆից հետ չմնամ... իրական դեպք էր... իմ հետ ա պատահել  :Blush:

----------

boooooooom (30.12.2014), ivy (30.12.2014), Sambitbaba (30.12.2014), Մուշու (30.12.2014), Տրիբուն (31.12.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Մեֆին տվել եմ ձեռներդ… դե քրքրեք…


Բա Մեֆին չեք քրքրո՞ւմ, մարդն ուզել էր  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.12.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Եթե Չուկը Գոհարի անունից գրեր, իսկ Այվին՝ Այվիի, ավելի խորն ու հետաքրքիր կլիներ… կլիներ երեք պատմություն…

----------


## Արամ

> մեխանիզմը որը սովորաբար միանում ա երբ որ սիրուն աղջիկը նստում ա տղայի մոտ…





> ուրեմն էս մեխանիզմը երբ աշխատում ա





> շատ անհարմար բան ա դա


Էռոտիկայի հերն ա․․․

----------

armen9494 (07.07.2015), Տրիբուն (31.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Եթե Չուկը Գոհարի անունից գրեր, իսկ Այվին՝ Այվիի, ավելի խորն ու հետաքրքիր կլիներ… կլիներ երեք պատմություն…


Դու էլ պիտի Լյուդայի անունից գրեիր  :Jpit:

----------

ivy (30.12.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու էլ պիտի Լյուդայի անունից գրեիր


խի՞…

----------


## Chuk

> խի՞…


Որ ավելի խորը ու հետաքրքիր լիներ  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ ավելի խորը ու հետաքրքիր լիներ


Չուկ… էս եղավ տասներկու աթոռի ածեց Ֆյյոդորի "սամ դուռակ"-ը… տենց բան դուրս չի գա…

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ… էս եղավ տասներկու աթոռի ածեց Ֆյյոդորի "սամ դուռակ"-ը… տենց բան դուրս չի գա…


Մեֆ ջան, ուղղակի բացարձակ չեմ հասկանում, թե խորության վրա ոնց պետք ա ազդեր հենց հատկապես ուրիշի, տվյալ դեպքում ասենք Գոհարի անունից գրելը: Ես համոզված եմ, որ իմ անունից գրելու դեպքում էլ կարելի էր ավելի խորը ու հետաքրքիր բան գրել, կարելի էր նաև քո անունից շարունակել գրել ու նորից կարելի էր ավելի խորը ու հետաքրքիր գրել: Իսկ կարելի էր Գոհարի անունից գրել ու կախված թե ինչ կգրեի, կարող էր լինել ավելի անհետաքրքիր ու մակերեսային մի բան:

Բայց եթե ուզում ես, կարծիքդ ավելի մանրամասն շարադրի, թե ինչի՞ պետք ա Գոհարի ու Այվիի անուններից գրելը ավելի խորը գործերի բերեր:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.12.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բացատրեմ ապեր…

քո տեքստում ես տեսնում եմ 2 եռանկյուն… Արտակ-Լյուդա-Արմեն և Արտակ-Լյուդա-Գոհար… վերջինն ավելի մշակվելու տեղ ունի քան առաջինը, էլ չասեմ որ առաջինի մեջ չգիտես ինչի Մեֆ չկար… քո նկարագրությունը առաջարկում ա երկրորդ եռանկյան զարգացում որովհետև էդտեղ լարվածությունն ավելի մեծ կարա լինի մանավանդ որ խնամքով նկարագրել էիր Գոհարի սիտուացիան… իսկ առաջին եռանկյունը մնում ա բաց… կարդալուց ավելի շատ ուշադրությունս երկրորդի վրա գնաց որովհետև էդտեղ ավելի շատ հիմքեր տեսա… հիմա կարայիր Գոհարի անունից չգրեիր, խնդիրը դրանում չի, բայց էդ եռանկյունին ավելի շատ պոտենցիալ ունի քան առաջինը… ոնց որ ասում են իմ գրածի հետ ստիկովկեն ավելի լավ կլիներ չնայած շիֆթ ա լինում… 

Նույնն էլ Այվին ա արել… Այվիի մոտ առաջին տեքստը կարծես բացակայում ա կամ էլ սխալ ա հասկացվել (էդ էլ երևի իմ մեղքն ա որ լավ չեմ գրել)… "-Մե՞ֆ... Չո՞ւկ... -Արմե՞ն..." there is no Մեֆ… Արամը վերևում լավ մեջբերում ա արել, բայց տեքստը հասկացվել ա թե Մեֆն էլ ա էդ շարքում… ինչևէ, դա էդքան էլ խնդիր չի ուղղակի էս դեպքում տեքստը լինում ա stand-alone… իրա Այվի-Լյուդա-Արտակ/Արմեն/(Մեֆ) եռանկյունին հում ա մնում չնայած լավ, հետաքրքիր առաջարկ ա արված… իրա մոտ inside-ը կարծես սխալ տեղ ա "մեջ"-ից չի, "դրսից" ա… եռանկյան դրսից ա… 

չեմ կարծում հասկանալի եմ գրել, բայց դե հիմա էս ա, հենց պարզանա, էլի կգրեմ…

իմինի մասին չեմ կարա գրեմ… էդ էլ դուք արեք…

հ.գ. լեզվի պրյոմը արդեն շատ ա արած… հիմա ցանկացած ռեկլամում դա օգտագործվում ա… մի քիչ ավելի փըրսընեըլ բան պտի օգտագործես… շատ այքոնիկ ա…

----------

Chuk (30.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Բացատրեմ ապեր…
> 
> քո տեքստում ես տեսնում եմ 2 եռանկյուն… Արտակ-Լյուդա-Արմեն և Արտակ-Լյուդա-Գոհար… վերջինն ավելի մշակվելու տեղ ունի քան առաջինը, էլ չասեմ որ առաջինի մեջ չգիտես ինչի Մեֆ չկար… քո նկարագրությունը առաջարկում ա երկրորդ եռանկյան զարգացում որովհետև էդտեղ լարվածությունն ավելի մեծ կարա լինի մանավանդ որ խնամքով նկարագրել էիր Գոհարի սիտուացիան… իսկ առաջին եռանկյունը մնում ա բաց… կարդալուց ավելի շատ ուշադրությունս երկրորդի վրա գնաց որովհետև էդտեղ ավելի շատ հիմքեր տեսա… հիմա կարայիր Գոհարի անունից չգրեիր, խնդիրը դրանում չի, բայց էդ եռանկյունին ավելի շատ պոտենցիալ ունի քան առաջինը… ոնց որ ասում են իմ գրածի հետ ստիկովկեն ավելի լավ կլիներ չնայած շիֆթ ա լինում… 
> 
> Նույնն էլ Այվին ա արել… Այվիի մոտ առաջին տեքստը կարծես բացակայում ա կամ էլ սխալ ա հասկացվել (էդ էլ երևի իմ մեղքն ա որ լավ չեմ գրել)… "-Մե՞ֆ... Չո՞ւկ... -Արմե՞ն..." there is no Մեֆ… Արամը վերևում լավ մեջբերում ա արել, բայց տեքստը հասկացվել ա թե Մեֆն էլ ա էդ շարքում… ինչևէ, դա էդքան էլ խնդիր չի ուղղակի էս դեպքում տեքստը լինում ա stand-alone… իրա Այվի-Լյուդա-Արտակ/Արմեն/(Մեֆ) եռանկյունին հում ա մնում չնայած լավ, հետաքրքիր առաջարկ ա արված… իրա մոտ inside-ը կարծես սխալ տեղ ա "մեջ"-ից չի, "դրսից" ա… եռանկյան դրսից ա… 
> 
> չեմ կարծում հասկանալի եմ գրել, բայց դե հիմա էս ա, հենց պարզանա, էլի կգրեմ…
> 
> իմինի մասին չեմ կարա գրեմ… էդ էլ դուք արեք…
> ...


Մեֆ, Արտակ-Լյուդա-Արմեն եռանկյունում իրականում կա Մեֆը, իհարկե դա տողատակում ա: Նենց չի, որ պետք ա բացատրեմ, որովհետև «բացատրելը» պետք ա գրածովս արած լինեի, ուրեմն լավ չի ստացվել, բայց իդեան էն ա, որ Չուկը Լյուդային հասնելու համար տղամարդկային սոլիդարությունից ելնելով սպասել ա երկար, ու երբ վերջապես թվում ա, որ հիմա շանս կա իրա երազանքի իրականացման, մեկ էլ մեջտեղից էդ եռանկյան մեջ ա ընկնում Մեֆը, որ գուցե և Չուկի լավագույն ընկերն էր:

Հա, ու չասես, որ համոզիչ չի, որտև մրցույթիդ պահանջին հետևելով գրել եմ էն, ինչ եղել ա իմ հետ  :Blush: 

Լեզվի պրյոմի համար էլ, կներես, բայց ժպտացի, քո գրածում էլ ցանկացած նյուանս բազմիցս կիրառված ա թե գրականությունում, թե ֆիլմերում, թե ռեկլամներում  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.12.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Արտակ-Լյուդա-Արմեն եռանկյունում իրականում կա Մեֆը, իհարկե դա տողատակում ա: Նենց չի, որ պետք ա բացատրեմ, որովհետև «բացատրելը» պետք ա գրածովս արած լինեի, ուրեմն լավ չի ստացվել, բայց իդեան էն ա, որ Չուկը Լյուդային հասնելու համար *տղամարդկային սոլիդարությունից ելնելով սպասել ա երկար*, ու երբ վերջապես թվում ա, որ հիմա շանս կա իրա երազանքի իրականացման, մեկ էլ մեջտեղից էդ եռանկյան մեջ ա ընկնում Մեֆը, որ գուցե և Չուկի լավագույն ընկերն էր:
> 
> Հա, ու չասես, որ համոզիչ չի, որտև մրցույթիդ պահանջին հետևելով գրել եմ էն, ինչ եղել ա իմ հետ 
> 
> Լեզվի պրյոմի համար էլ, կներես, բայց ժպտացի, քո գրածում էլ ցանկացած նյուանս բազմիցս կիրառված ա թե գրականությունում, թե ֆիլմերում, թե ռեկլամներում


…բայց դու շատ Չուկն էս, է՞… այ տղամարդկային սոլիդար…




> էչ էն էր, իրանց նորմալ ծանոթացնեի: Դրա համար չնայած վերջը ծանոթացրի, բայց ամեն ինչ անում էի, որ Լյուդան Արմենին չսիրի: Ու էդպես հերթական անգամ երբ Լյուդային ճանապարհում էի տուն ու ընթացքում Արմենից լավ բաներ պատմում՝ շաղկապված վատ բաների հետ


տենց ե՞ս սոլիդարություն անում…

----------


## Chuk

> …բայց դու շատ Չուկն էս, է՞… այ տղամարդկային սոլիդար…
> 
> տենց ե՞ս սոլիդարություն անում…


Արտաքուստ եմ սոլիդարություն անում, իսկ ներքուստ սրիկա եմ  :Tongue:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.12.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Երեքի մոտ էլ շատ լավ էր ստացվել ... Այվուշի եզրափակիչ մասը գլուխգործոց էր  :Love: 

Ամենակարևորն էն ա, որ էս պատմությունը կարելի ա շարունակել ... ամեն ակումբցի կարա հերթագրվի ու դասարանի սաղ կազմից, գումարած դասատուն, մի-մի պատմություն ավելանա .... POV-երով գրելու նոր ժանր կստեղծվի ...

----------

Chuk (31.12.2014), ivy (31.12.2014), John (31.12.2014), Mephistopheles (31.12.2014), Sambitbaba (31.12.2014), Արէա (31.12.2014), Նիկեա (31.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> գումարած դասատուն, մի-մի պատմություն ավելանա ....


Էս գաղափարը դուրս եկավ, ո՜նց մտքովս չէր անցել  :Sad: 
Հավեսով Մեֆի դասատուն կլինեի  :Jpit:

----------


## ivy

Դասատուի անունից գրելն իմ մտքով անցել էր, նույնիսկ մի ընտիր կերպար էի հորինել ու մտածում էի գրել իր անունից էն դեպքում, եթե Չուկը ժամանակ չգտնի, և երկրորդ մասը ես շարունակեմ։ Բայց որ Չուկն իր բաժինը գրեց, արդեն վերջին հատվածը ուսուցչին տալը կիսաստ կթողներ պատմությունը, իմ կարծիքով։

----------

Chuk (31.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Դասատուի անունից գրելն իմ մտքով անցել էր, նույնիսկ մի ընտիր կերպար էի հորինել ու մտածում էի գրել իր անունից էն դեպքում, եթե Չուկը ժամանակ չգտնի, և երկրորդ մասը ես շարունակեմ։ Բայց որ Չուկն իր բաժինը գրեց, արդեն վերջին հատվածը ուսուցչին տալը կիսաստ կթողներ պատմությունը, իմ կարծիքով։


Իսկ ես որ մի օր շուտ գրած լինեի, լրիվ ուրիշ բան էի գրելու, հետո փոշմանեցի:
Քիչ էր մնում ֆորմատը եղածից էլ ավելի փոխեմ, գրեմ էլի առաջին դեմքից, էլի իրականի հիման վրա, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ ժամանակաշրջանում, ուրիշ տեղում (մասնավորապես՝ փաբում), ուրիշ գործող անձերով, տենց...

----------

ivy (31.12.2014)

----------


## ivy

> Իսկ ես որ մի օր շուտ գրած լինեի, լրիվ ուրիշ բան էի գրելու, հետո փոշմանեցի:
> Քիչ էր մնում ֆորմատը եղածից էլ ավելի փոխեմ, գրեմ էլի առաջին դեմքից, էլի իրականի հիման վրա, բայց լրիվ ուրիշ ժամանակաշրջանում, ուրիշ տեղում (մասնավորապես՝ փաբում), ուրիշ գործող անձերով, տենց...


Սկզբում ես հենց տենց էլ հասկացել էի, որ ամեն մեկն իր պատմությունն է գրելու՝ մյուսինի հետ ինչ-որ ընդհանուր գիծ ունեցող, դրա համար էլ վերնագիրը «Երեք պատմություն» էի դրել։

----------


## Mephistopheles

շնորհավոր բելորիդ նոր տարին ժողովուրդ… մյեւս տարի կխոսենք սրա մասին… անպայման

----------

Sambitbaba (31.12.2014), Մուշու (31.12.2014)

----------

